

2012: The Year Scam Apps Killed the App Store - siglesias
http://impending.com/2012/02/2012-the-year-scam-apps-killed-the-app-store/

======
mikecane
This needs attention. It's happening at the Kindle Store too. Copy/pasted
ripped-off books and services that charge $5 for a review. How can it be
stopped before this post is actual prophecy for every store?

